# Asus ROG Strix B550-F Gaming, No Post, Dram LED is On, Fan Spins



## PeacefulTech (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am building my first custom pc. I put everything together but the pc won’t post. The yellow indicator led lights up on “dram”, which is the first of the four indicator led’s. The motherboard does turn on and all the fans are spinning, but the display stays black.
Below is my components:

[CPU]


AMD Ryzen 7 3800XT
[Graphics Card]


RX 5600 XT: PowerColor Red Dragon AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT 6GB (AXRX 5600XT 6GBD6-3DHR/OC)
Geforce GT 710: Gigabyte GeForce GT 710 2GB (GV-N710D5-2GL )
[Memory]


(QVL verified): Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Desktop Memory Kit - Black (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
(Not on QVL): Crucial 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) DR x8 DIMM 288-Pin Memory - CT2K8G4DFD824A
(Not on QVL): XPG SPECTRIX D50 RGB 32GB (2x16GB) 3600MHz DDR4 PC4-28800 U-DIMM 288-Pins CL18-20-20 Desktop Gaming Memory Grey - AX4U3600316G18A-DT50
[SSD]


Samsung 970 EVO 500GB NVMe M.2 Internal SSD (MZ-V7E500BW) [Canada Version]
[PSU]


Corsair RMX White Series (2018), RM750x, 750 Watt, 80+ Gold Certified, Fully Modular Power Supply - White
I don't have any external drives that require SATA


I have tried the following trouble-shooting steps:

1. clearing the CMOS by removing the CMOS battery and shorting the CMOS header.

2. I BIOS Flashback every single BIOS version from the earliest BIOS version to the latest one. Tried POST at each iteration. No success.

3. tried using only one RAM module on the primary ram slot as per MOBO manual. I have tried all 6 ram sticks from the three dual-rams mentioned above.

4. I have tried reinstalling the cpu.

5. I have also ask cpu manufacturer to send me another cpu of the same model (3800xt) as I thought it was the CPU that was defective. There was still no success after installing the replacement.

6. I have two monitors, and three display cables. Tried them all. Didn’t work.

In all of the above trouble shooting steps, the results were the same: no post (black screen), DRAM led is on. Motherboard turns on and fans spins

Please advise how to solve this issue.

Thank you everyone.
Happy new year.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Does the monitor turns on(black screen) from standby? You didnt mention on the steps, but you did try both GPUs right?
Did you try all sticks on all dimm slots?

Any chance you can try another PSU?


----------



## PeacefulTech (Jan 3, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Does the monitor turns on(black screen) from standby? You didnt mention on the steps, but you did try both GPUs right?
> Did you try all sticks on all dimm slots?
> 
> Any chance you can try another PSU?


I'm not sure what it means to "turn on" and have "black sreen" at the same time, but in my case my monitors have no reactions whatsoever upon the pc booting.

Yes, sorry should have mentioned this. I only ever used one GPU in the mobo at a time. Tried each of the two GPUs with no success.

Yes, I've tried all the RAM in all the slots.

What are some signs when PSU is causing the problem? My mobo does turn on and all fans are spinning. Also, if I disconnect the 24 pin connector from mobo, the mobo won't turn on anymore (and the rgb on the mobo turns off). If I disconnect the 8 pin connector, there is a red led light that came on right next to the 8 pin connector socket indicating the cpu is not getting power. The red led turns off upon me reconnecting the 8 pin connector. Is there anything else I can do to see if the PSU has problems? 

Also, one interesting thing I noticed consistently is that the CPU heat sink never seem to change temperature. Is that normal? Maybe because the pc does not POST, the CPU isn't under load, thus not producing any heat?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 3, 2021)

First time Ryzen posts after a build can take a long time - maybe 2 minutes of black screen before it's finished with memory training attempts.

If you've tried different CPUs, RAM, Graphics cards, then it could be that your motherboard BIOS version is too old to support the 3800XT.

You haven't listed what motherboard you're using, but I would expect problems if it's an old early-revision B450 board and a much never 3800XT CPU.

PSU problems _usually_ manifest under actual load, not at POST.


----------



## PeacefulTech (Jan 3, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> First time Ryzen posts after a build can take a long time - maybe 2 minutes of black screen before it's finished with memory training attempts.
> 
> If you've tried different CPUs, RAM, Graphics cards, then it could be that your motherboard BIOS version is too old to support the 3800XT.
> 
> You haven't listed what motherboard you're using, but I would expect problems if it's an old early-revision B450 board and a much never 3800XT CPU.


Thanks! I tried leaving my pc on for about 4 min earlier. It didn't post and the yellow led stays on Dram the whole time.

I listed my mobo in the title, its the Asus ROG Strix B550-F Gaming. According to Asus website it should support the 3800XT out of the box. But to be sure, I have updated to the latest BIOS using BIOS FlashBack. That didn't result in POST though.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 3, 2021)

Time to try another board then, you've tried everything else within reason.

It should be possible to POST with a CPU, single memory stick, and some kind of display adapter. Unplug everything else, just in case, but you're already on your second CPU, third RAM, second GPU - my hunch is the motherboard, but it's only a hunch.

If the board has a PC-speaker header in the front panel IO connectors, see if you can get hold of one, it might give you more info.


----------



## PeacefulTech (Jan 3, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Time to try another board then, you've tried everything else within reason.
> 
> It should be possible to POST with a CPU, single memory stick, and some kind of display adapter. Unplug everything else, just in case, but you're already on your second CPU, third RAM, second GPU - my hunch is the motherboard, but it's only a hunch.
> 
> If the board has a PC-speaker header in the front panel IO connectors, see if you can get hold of one, it might give you more info.


by "some kind of display adapter", do you mean a graphics card? 

There is a speaker IO on both the front and the back IO. I plugged in my speaker in the back IO but it didn't make any sound. I'll try the front next.

I do have another mobo: ASUS Prime B550M-A WiFi. It's a micro ATX board, and it didn't post with the first cpu. I'll move the second cpu over and update you on the progress.



Chrispy_ said:


> Time to try another board then, you've tried everything else within reason.
> 
> It should be possible to POST with a CPU, single memory stick, and some kind of display adapter. Unplug everything else, just in case, but you're already on your second CPU, third RAM, second GPU - my hunch is the motherboard, but it's only a hunch.
> 
> If the board has a PC-speaker header in the front panel IO connectors, see if you can get hold of one, it might give you more info.


Update on the audio front panel IO: I connected a headphone to the audio IO of my case after connecting the front panel audio to the mobo. It didn't produce any sound at all after booting.

I also connected the headphone to the back audio IO of the mobo (in the "line out" audio jack). That didn't produce any sound either.

What do you think this means?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 3, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> by "some kind of display adapter", do you mean a graphics card?
> 
> There is a speaker IO on both the front and the back IO. I plugged in my speaker in the back IO but it didn't make any sound. I'll try the front next.
> 
> ...



PC speaker is a raw pin header on the motherboard where you plug a diagnostic speaker into the pin array that you connected the power button, reset button etc:






The RAM LED is lit, but it's highly unlikely that all 6 memory sticks you have are faulty.

Test the other board outside the case just resting on the motherboard box - just plug in the power button cable, the 24-pin ATX and the 8-pin CPU 12V, one memory stick, the GT710 and, install the CPU, then hooky up the monitor and make sure it's set to the right input. If all that fails then your problem is officially weird enough that it could be a PSU fault, but the RMX units are decent and POST isn't exactly taxing on the PSU.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 4, 2021)

I'd like to chime in here and suggest the 5600XT could be the problem. I had the exact same problem with my 5700XT at the beginning of last year - RGB on, fans spinning, black screen.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2021)

Having screwed it up a few times myself ,i want to question how you did the BIOS flashback - show me the contents of the USB drive you're using and tell me the method you're using to activate it please?


----------



## PeacefulTech (Jan 10, 2021)

Update (spoiler, good news):

As it turn out, I didn't push the ram modules into the ram slot hard enough. I was partly frustrated so I push the ram stick harder in frustration. And then the ram stick went in further with a click. 

I remember standing there staring at the motherboard, thinking "dude this can't be it right?" - and then it POST.

There is nothing like a beginner's mistake. I was forced to learn so much more about motherboard and other computer components, but the problem ended up to be such a comical one. 

Since I did learn many new things, I don't regret the weeks of time I spent on this. However, I do feel bad having wasted everyone's time here along with me. Sorry about that, and hopeful you can forgive me as a beginner haha. 

Thanks again everyone.



Mussels said:


> Having screwed it up a few times myself ,i want to question how you did the BIOS flashback - show me the contents of the USB drive you're using and tell me the method you're using to activate it please?


Ya I have read on many other forum posts about the trickiness of this process. I followed the instruction to a T though. And when my PC finally POSTed, the resulting BIOS version was indeed the latest one


----------



## freeagent (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm not going to lie.. when I installed my second set of ram for the first time, A1 was only locked in on the top side.. thought I was going to have a stroke when I realized what was going on.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> thought I was going to have a stroke when I realized what was going on.


No reason to have stroke unless you tried to brute force the sticks in the opposite direction their suppose to go. The worse I can imagine happening is half the memory capacity isn’t detected on POST.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 10, 2021)

My biggest problem when it comes to seating RAM is seeing the slots well enough to seat the sticks, lol. Usually takes me at least 20 minutes because I can't see. I'm always putting the damn things in crooked, or lopsided


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 10, 2021)

I find a decent torch and a magnifying glass helps to see the fiddly bits.
Now all I need is to grow a third hand.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah , so ,
1) the ram not being properly installed , as recent Asus mb have only one ram dimm pivoting latch for the ram slots. Wich is not a con per say , unless one is a PC enthusiast.
2) bios flashback feature . 1602 (beta) is listed again for a couple of days now.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 10, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> And then the ram stick went in further with a click.


You tube has a lot of informative build/how-to videos that, if viewed before starting, would have mentioned this.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 10, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> Update (spoiler, good news):
> 
> As it turn out, I didn't push the ram modules into the ram slot hard enough. I was partly frustrated so I push the ram stick harder in frustration. And then the ram stick went in further with a click.
> 
> ...


I had to replace failed DDR4 RAM in an X99 board for a Xeon workstation on Wednesday and wasn't sure if it was the RAM or the CPU's memory controller.

After identifying the dead RAM stick, I put a new one in that slot and couldn't get it to click, to the point that I turned the tower on it's side so that I could get my body weight involved in the push. I pushed as hard as I dared and still didn't hear the click so I manually closed the latch and then pressed down real hard on each end of the stick a few times.

It POSTed and passed a Memtest cycle, but I'm wondering if bad contact in a particularly stiff DIMM socket was what killed the original stick.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> No reason to have stroke unless you tried to brute force the sticks in the opposite direction their suppose to go. The worse I can imagine happening is half the memory capacity isn’t detected on POST.


No no nothing like that, I am just not used to the tightness of new dimm slots.. what got my attention was the system wouldn’t post and a light was lit up.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> Update (spoiler, good news):
> 
> As it turn out, I didn't push the ram modules into the ram slot hard enough. I was partly frustrated so I push the ram stick harder in frustration. And then the ram stick went in further with a click.
> 
> ...




dont feel too bad, i still do shit like that all the time. glad you sorted it out in the end!


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Having screwed it up a few times myself ,i want to question how you did the BIOS flashback - show me the contents of the USB drive you're using and tell me the method you're using to activate it please?


According to the following link you must put the contents of the downloaded file inside a FAT32 USB drive plugged to the port designated as BIOS flash. You must rename the BIOS file to “.CAP” with the utility inside the zipped downloadable, shut down the PC (PSU On) and push the FlashBack button for 3 sec until button’s light starts to blink. The process can’t take up to 8-10min.

For details:


			[Motherboard] How to use USB BIOS FlashBack™? | Official Support | ASUS Global
		


The renamed BIOS file must be on the root directory of the drive and not inside any folder.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> According to the following link you must put the contents of the downloaded file inside a FAT32 USB drive plugged to the port designated as BIOS flash. You must rename the BIOS file to “.CAP” with the utility inside the zipped downloadable, shut down the PC (PSU On) and push the FlashBack button for 3 sec until button’s light starts to blink. The process can’t take up to 8-10min.
> 
> For details:
> 
> ...



Yes, but people screw it up. i was asking him for a screenshot of what he'd done, and he's already solved it...


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yes, but people screw it up. i was asking him for a screenshot of what he'd done, and he's already solved it...


Yeah, the most common mistakes are forgetting to rename file or have it in a folder. Maybe an NTFS file system also, not pushing button 3 sec...


----------



## Lisbon125 (Jun 28, 2021)

I had the exact same problem with very similar hardware on the same motherboard.  And same level of embarrassment when it was indeed my RAM, which had already "clicked" into place but needed further jostling to work.  Thanks for sharing your problem and solution, it helped me get my PC up and running


----------



## AngryPidgeon (Oct 3, 2021)

PeacefulTech said:


> Update (spoiler, good news):
> 
> As it turn out, I didn't push the ram modules into the ram slot hard enough. I was partly frustrated so I push the ram stick harder in frustration. And then the ram stick went in further with a click.


Thank you!  I had this same problem on the same mb (but wifi version).  For some reason the memory cards needed a little extra push more than what Im used to giving to make them take...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

AngryPidgeon said:


> Thank you!  I had this same problem on the same mb (but wifi version).  For some reason the memory cards needed a little extra push more than what Im used to giving to make them take...


Always listen for the click and look at them fron side.

When building a rig i put ram in before i put in case,same wiyh aftermarket coolers


----------



## freeagent (Oct 3, 2021)

Indeed, you have to use equal pressure on both sides of the dimm. If you sit there and play with it you can actually get it to rock from side to side while socketed.  When I see that yellow light hang after removing and installing one of two pairs I use its like ffs.. grr.  Its like threading a nut with the inside knuckle of your index and middle finger lol.. My closest slot is under the cooler 

Sometimes just popping the corner of A2 out is enough to fix the funk. I run 4 sticks most of the time..


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 3, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> My biggest problem when it comes to seating RAM is seeing the slots well enough to seat the sticks, lol. Usually takes me at least 20 minutes because I can't see. I'm always putting the damn things in crooked, or lopsided


That also sort of happens to me. But a well-lit-workspace will help.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh i even know why - cause these boards only 'click' on one side of the RAM stick, which throws people off


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh i even know why - cause these boards only 'click' on one side of the RAM stick, which throws people off


I think my 990FX Sabertooth r 2.0 is like that

You put the end that doesnt have the release in first.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh i even know why - cause these boards only 'click' on one side of the RAM stick, which throws people off


Those are what I nick name, "the ROG-style RAM slots". You must push down on the side without the lever first!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Those are what I nick name, "the ROG-style RAM slots". You must push down on the side without the lever first!


I believe they are on TUF as well

Confirmed since 2012/2013.


			http://mlm-d1-p.mlstatic.com/asus-sabertooth-990fx-r20-am3-amd-990fx-sb950-8-x-sata-874701-MLM20390906435_082015-F.jpg?square=false


----------

